# Trader Joe's BBQ Rub and Seasoning with Coffee & Garlic



## cali-q (Jul 26, 2014)

I was a Trader Joe's today and came across this product for about $2.  I couldn't pass it up at that price, but haven't had the chance to try it out yet.  Has anyone tried this rub?  Ingredients look good!













20140726_140001.jpg



__ cali-q
__ Jul 26, 2014


















20140726_140201.jpg



__ cali-q
__ Jul 26, 2014


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 28, 2014)

Hmmmm, no one's tried it?  I saw a bushel full of this rub today at TJs.  I was tempted but I've got a cabinet full of rubs I've bought or have been given, rubs that weren't all that great and tough to salvage with additions.  I passed.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 28, 2014)

I had the same question.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165195/coffee-rub

I used it on some csr's and I couldnt really taste it.  But I used it very lite.













IMG_20140720_183257510_zps7gj40msw.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 28, 2014






You can kinda see it here.


----------



## cali-q (Jul 29, 2014)

I finally tried some on bone in chicken breast with med application.  I liked it and it got rave reviews from my wife and brother.  I was worried with the coffee that it would be too strong for chicken but worked well.


----------



## sammypaps (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes, I'vea tried it and I love it. I use it as a solo rub and I also have used it along with other rubs. I do a smoke every weekend. I always use some of this. The problem is.....Trader Joe's here in Sarasota, Florida, doesn't have it any longer. They said it was a "supplier problem". If you can get more, get it now! Good luck.

Sam


----------



## dave lindgren (Oct 6, 2014)

We didnt care for it. Used it, was just ok. Ended up giving it away.


----------

